
Stop caring about your code - patrickdevivo
https://noreasontopanic.substack.com/p/stop-caring-about-your-code
======
consultutah
After 20+ years writing code, I’ve learned that you need to be able to move on
from the code you’ve written. I’ve thrown away so much code. There are
features and entire apps that I’ve had to throw away. And I’m perfectly ok
with that. Most of it, I was paid for. Good. We’re even. Some I wasn’t. That’s
ok. I learned.

